# Modifier 25 with skin tag removal



## molivarez (Nov 17, 2009)

The patient schedule calls in to schedule an appointment for a skin tag removal.   This is a new diagnosis to the physician.   The physician evaluates the sking and decides to remove them.    In his assessment he diagnosis the patient with multiple skin tags to the neck and does a removal of 32 sking tags.  No further treatment is needed.  Would we bill for an E&M with a modifier 25 or only for the skin tag removal?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like just a removal to me.


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with Debra. I would only bill for the removal.

~Kirsten, CPC


----------

